# honda vs yamaha 2000 watt generator



## hun-n-fish

hey guys looking to buy a 2000 watt generator can some of you that has used both tell me what one you like best i have a honda now its fine but just a little small need bigger ,hearing good things about the yamaha ,using it in my boat for gig n thanks to who might can help.


----------



## Travis12Allen

Man I read where someone on these forums was cussing about their Honda and loved their Yamaha. I have the Honda 2000EU and love it. Couldn't imagine having anything else. Easy first pull starts, good on gas and quiet. I'm sure you can't go wrong with either one. I just can't speak for the Yammy. I don't have one. Although my motor is a Yamaha


----------



## hun-n-fish

Thats kinda what i was thinking too ,i probly should stay with the 1000 watts of light that got now,versus going to 2000 watts but you know how it is ,always thinkin there is better,but what the heck just money right .Wheres the best place to buy a new honda around p-cola.thanks for ur reply.


----------



## bbb

Some folks including myself bought them from www.wisesales.com

Call Ed and tell him you are on a Bowfishing and Flounder gigging site and got his name there. Ask him what price he can sell it to you for. They did a big purchase for like $825 or $850 a couple years ago.

I bought mine for right around $870, delivered in 3 days.

Everybody local was trying to sell it for just below the MSRP of $1149.95


----------



## Flounder9.75

bbb said:


> Some folks including myself bought them from www.wisesales.com
> 
> Call Ed and tell him you are on a Bowfishing and Flounder gigging site and got his name there. Ask him what price he can sell it to you for. They did a big purchase for like $825 or $850 a couple years ago.
> 
> I bought mine for right around $870, delivered in 3 days.
> 
> Everybody local was trying to sell it for just below the MSRP of $1149.95


 
What he said


----------



## hun-n-fish

ok thanks for the help ,killed 16 pretty good flounder friday night , dark to daylight ,a long night ,biggest about 19in ,but it was a nip tide,I thought it was going to be a wasted night,but not bad for escambia bay.any of u have luck on that tide or i did i just get lucky.


----------



## cjdj3

Yeah apparently the Honda is really quiet, but I've heard the Yamaha, and it is also just as quiet.
Look at this comparison of both generators, it's obvious you should get the Yamaha.

My cousin used to have a Honda EU2000 generator, then he sold it and bought the Yamaha one. From what he tells me the Yamaha is way better.

Its cheaper too. On amazon the Yamaha is a clean 200 dollars cheaper than the Honda.

If I were you I would just go with the Yamaha.


----------



## X-Shark

> My cousin used to have a Honda EU2000 generator, then he sold it and bought the Yamaha one. From what he tells me the Yamaha is way better.


It's all relative. Yamaha offers a intermediate size @ 2400 watts. Honda has nothing there. Take your pick. Both quiet and both equally as good. But if you need more power or plan to do some serious upgrades then it is something to think about.




> Thats kinda what i was thinking too ,i probly should stay with the 1000 watts of light that got now,versus going to 2000 watts but you know how it is


Yes I do....I wouldn't have one less than 2000watt.

400MH 











These 175MH were added fairly recently.


----------

